# Where to get band swag?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Not sure where I should ask this on here.


Does anyone have a good contact for stickers and such for band promotion?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My band always used this guy http://www.merchguy.com/ and his stuff is fantastic, as are his prices. I haven't been on his site in awhile and it looks like he's increased the size of his operation a little. I know when we used ot use him he was getting really popular so I guess he had to keep up.

His posters are especially cool.

He's a local Toronto musician as well, which is cool. He plays drums in the Tijuana Bibles.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

For items like t-shirts and stickers you can go to one of many sources that will do that kind of thing for you. I have used places like Econo Print etc. If you provide the design, which could be just a drawing or a jpg on disc they can do the printing part pretty easily. Depending on the order size things like t-shirts are anywhere between $9.00 and $14.00 per shirt. This is good quality and perhaps in a color other than white.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

we just work out deals with local businesses. One of the bigger places out here just did up our t-shirts for us. Really good quality shirts, single colour logo on the front or back, minimum order 24, worked out to $7 per shirt before tax. That is for shirts up to XL. XXL and bigger are $2 per shirt more. These shirts don't shrink and are really great quality and feel.

We;re just waiting for the other printers to get back to us with a price on stickers.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link, as I will check them out as well!!...Thanks!.......p.s. I know an aquaintance who played for a band called Torn Down Units. Do you know anything about them?


----------

